# Apple tv2



## ramynaji (26 Mai 2012)

Svp je demande de l'aide voilà, dans mon apple tv2 j'étais allé à navigateur puis entrer une adresse j'ai fait entrer www.aflamedia.com pour regarder des films, mais malheureusement çà ne donne rien, ni son ni image.
Donc, j'aimerais bien savoir comment çà fonctionne pour regarder des films. MERCI


----------

